# I want a bank account in USA, I am not a US citizen



## abo_shreek11 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a website and I want to accept credit card on my website. Most of the Payment Processors requires a US bank account. I am not a US citizen and I don't reside in US (I'm in Dubai). I need help and advice specially from those who managed to have an account. 
I found many services online offer US business setup, US address, US bank account, and US phone number. But I am really confused and I really need someone advice on this.

/removed


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

1. Hopefully, you are not a troll on the forum and are your question is genuine. 
2. Foreign individuals can open a US bank account, but a variety of things may be needed. As an individual opening the account, you will be required to personally visit one of the bank's locations in the US and they will require a great deal of information (since you do not have a social security number). Some stuff they will need are foreign birth certificate, passport, drivers license, other identifying information. Some banks may require a large deposit (as a guarantee). You will also have to prove that you are not a US citizen trying to escape taxes, etc. so ask them what forms you need to fill out (Form W8, I think)
3. You are from Palestine, so be prepared to provide anything and everything to prove you are legit and not aiding in terrorism (provided that you can even get a visa to come to the US).
4. My advice to you would be to call some of the banks in the US that you are interested in and ask them what there process is to get this started. Some of the banks in the US that are known to have foreigners with accounts are JP Morgan Chase (Chase), Bank of America (BoA), Wells Fargo.... mainly all the major banks will do it... 
6. Most foreigners don't look to open a bank account in the US, but brokerage accounts, etc. so that might be a avenue to look into since most brokerage accounts have a checking/savings aspect to them as well.

Good Luck.


----------



## abo_shreek11 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply indoMLA, and No I am not a troll. Paypal, Google Checkout, ClickBank and many other require US bank account. Its really unfair since the internet is an international network accessed by people in different countries. I went through some incorporating websites, and they offer LLC or Corporation filing most of them in the State of Delaware. And they claim that I don't have to be in the US. The problem is that I don't know how banking in this way will be, and I am afraid from banks hidden fees and limitations. Kindly look at the websites below and tell me if this look legit to you.

myuscompany.com
easycorpltd.com
offshoreformations247.com (UK)


----------



## Hassan Zobeen (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello you can use Payoneer they offer you a free credit card and a a routing number with the bank accounts. its free, if you PM me your email address I'll email you the complete details


----------



## abo_shreek11 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Hassan,

Please enable PM on your account. 

USER CP >> Settings & Options >> Edit Options >> Untick "Receive Private Messages only from Contacts and Moderators"


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

- I wouldn't trust the information from sites in the UK about opening accounts in the US. Some of these types of sites want money to do what you can do for free. 
- A lot of sites and people will say that they can do it for you, but be cautioned that the US Patriot Act requires that financial institutions 'know their client' thus require you to produce information to them directly (not indirectly via a third party). If you trust these companies to do the work for you, then good luck and I hope they are legit and help you instead of scamming you.
- Some of the stuff you are saying sounds kinda of sketchy... Granted a company can open an account in the US and not operate in the US, but why would you put your company at risk to pay US corporate taxes if you don't generate any sales in the US? Sounds odd.
- Also, you are wrong in claiming that many of the payment processors require a US account to process credit cards. Master Card and Visa and world wide and if you are willing to sign their agreement, they will provide the equipment to your business to process credit card payments. Their fees are between 1% and 8% of each transactions (of course the larger the business and more transactions, the lower the percentage).

Good Luck.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

@OP is your business going to be an e-commerce outlet? or a more traditional business set-up?...


----------

